# Focusecig Higo RDTA



## moonunit (30/1/16)

Saw this while looking at various RTAs on the market. Looks like a very interesting deck, true RDTA? 6ml capacity and dual air flow is awesome!

Build deck not the biggest but with its design should hopefully be a flavour monster. The top fill holes look quite small and the ball type droppers will be a no no, but no screwing off top cap or tank section to get to the fill holes which is a bonus.

Features

22mm diameter
Top filling with knurled edge on top 
6ml capacity
Single or dual coil
PEEK insulator
Side and bottom afc
4 slot juice control
2 post 2 hole 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## moonunit (15/4/16)

So my Higo eventually arrived. Awesome tank, quality was very decent but not the best I've seen. Gave it a thorough clean, made a 3mm 26g SS coils. Coils line up beautifully with the side air holes and bottom airflow. 

First I wicked a bit looser than I generally do but this started leaking. Rewicked a bit tighter, leaking sorted and she is vaping like a champ, flavour is off the charts at very reasonable watts. 

Will try jam some claptons in there and see how the tank performs.

Anyone else have a Higo and care to share builds?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/4/16)

Short on sticky notes?


----------



## moonunit (16/4/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Short on sticky notes?



Lol yeah, was the slip number for the parcels at the PO.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Aw those poor Claptons in the pic... looks like they got stepped on.


----------

